# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Ist die thail.Küche überbewertet??

## schiene

Oftmals hört,sieht und liest man in den Medien das die thail.Küche zu einen der besten der Welt zählt.
Ok,es gibt regionale Unterschiede wie überall in der Welt und die Geschmäcker sind nun einfach sehr unter-
schiedlich.
Mir persönlich schmeckt vieles,aber es gibt auch Speisen welche nicht meine Geschmacksnervern erfreuen.
Ausschließen möchte ich mal die "kleinen Besonderheiten"wie Ratten,Käfer oder ähnliches.
Wie denkt ihr darüber???

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich mag sie zwar sehr gern die thailändische Küche, aber für meine Begriffe wird es überbewertet.
Ist bestimmt gesund und auch schmackhaft, aber wenn ich mich ausschließlich davon ernähren müßte würde mir doch was fehlen.

Ich esse zwar gern scharf, aber das gibt es auch in vielen anderen Küchen.

----------


## Enrico

Ich esse außer Kau Pad und Huhn mit Reis garnix dort, alles nix mein Ding, manchmal leider. Aber ich bin auch hier ein extrem nörglicher Esser, könnt ihr meine Mutter fragen   ::

----------


## schiene

was mich oftmals stört ist daß das Essen meist kalt bezw.nicht heiß ist.Mag ne alte Deutsche Traditon sein,aber ich esse nun mal gerne mein Essen heiß und nicht so gerne lauwarm.

----------


## Erich

> was mich oftmals stört ist daß das Essen meist kalt bezw.nicht heiß ist.Mag ne alte Deutsche Traditon sein,aber ich esse nun mal gerne mein Essen heiß und nicht so gerne lauwarm.


Ich führe nun schon längere Zeit Experimente in Sachen thailändisch kochen durch.
Eine Erkenntnis dabei war: deutsches Essen muss richtig heiss serviert werden, damit die Geschmacksnerven wenigstens eine Anregung durch die Hitze (Aktivierung der Schmerzrezeptoren) bekommen.
Beim thailändischen Essen hingegen kommen die vielen einzelnen Gewürze erst dann richtig zur Geltung, wenn es nicht mehr so heiss ist (und die Schmerzrezeptoren kommen auch nicht zu kurz - dafür ist schließlich das Chili da).

----------

Wenn jemand natürlich nur Garküche und untere Hausmannskost bekommt, könnte tatsächlich denken, dass die Thaiküche überbewertet ist. Wer sich aber mal z.b. ein Galadinner in einem Shearton Hotel in BKK wird verstehen warum das Wort Weltspitze oft gebraucht wird.

So ein Abend kostet im übrigen ca. 100 bis 150 Euro pro Person. Ohne Getränke versteht sich.

----------


## Dieter

Ich halte sie fuer weit ueberbewertet, die Thaikueche.

Am leckersten finde ich hier die Indische und die Thai-Chinesische Kueche.

----------


## big_cloud

@Phommel
Da ich eher ein Gourmand, denn ein Gourmet bin,
vergeht mir bei Preisen von 100 -150 T€uronen der Appetit, dann doch lieber weiterhin Suppenküche und einfache Restaurants !
Auch hier in D lieber Pommesbude statt überteuertes Sterne-Restaurant.

Hab mich schon immer gewundert warum im Guide Michelin nicht ein Einziger Reifenhändler steht.
Bin halt der Malocher aus dem Ruhrgebiet und http://www.huels-service.de/index.php?id=442
geschädigt


Grüsse
der
Lothar aus Marl

----------


## Erich

Lothar, denk dran: iss in der Kantine *oder* bleib gesund.
Bei uns sind die: http://www.eurest.de/, aber wie das Essen schmeckt, kann ich nix zu sagen, habe mir das noch nie angetan

----------


## pezi

es ist heute schon schwer in udonthani ein gutes thailokal zu finden mit orginal essen.gruss pezi
das heisst essen ohne maggi pulver und chemie

----------


## Samuianer

Habe Punkt 2 O.k. aber nicht umwerfendes gewaehlt, weil die richtige gute Thaikueche, wie pommel schrieb, fast nur noch bei Galadinners oder in exclusiven Restaurants zu finden ist und ein Anderer zu berichten weiss das eben Heute vieles aus der Retorte kommt (Maggie, Aromat, MSG, industr.Sossen)!

Ich persoenlich bin ein absoluter komplett Fan der mediterranen Kueche!

Da schnalze ich mit der Zunge, diese Vielfalt, spanisch, italienisch, griechisch, tuerkisch, arabisch, tunesisch, marrokanisch...!

Einfach der Hammer!

Im Vergleich dazu, sieht die normale Thai-Kueche verdammt schlaff aus!

Von dem original Som-Tam Pla Rah, mit dieser stinkenden Fischmatsche mal ganz zu schweigen, Fischsosse, zum wuerzen o.k. aber mal dran gerochen, oder 'ne Flasche im Auto explodiert, "Kapi" fuer Dips, wie "Nam Prik" auch O.K. aber mal die Nase reingehangen?....Ende der Duchsage!

Fisch ist meistens "tot" frittiert, bis hin zu "durch und durch knusprig", selbst die edelstens Speisefische werden meist mit irgendwelchen Chillie/Limetten/Zuckersyrup Applikationen versaut!

Fleisch ist aussschliesslich nur in Fetzchen zu finden, die Fleisch-Fisch-Kloeschen die sich in Suppen und an Spiessen wiederfinden machen eine Breslauer oder Fischfinger zum 5 Sterne Gericht!

Findet Mensch endlich mal ein richtiges Grillhuhn oder Ente im Stueck wird das Gefluegel mit samt Knochen in winzige Stueckhcen zerhackt, da die Messer meist Schneidequalitaet entbehrt, finden sich anschliessend reichlich Knochensplitterchen die sich prima durch die Gegend spucken lassen!

Naja, andere Laender andere Sitten, nur eben wirklich richtig gut ist diese Kueche hier nicht wirklich!


Geht natuerlich auch nichts ueber einen vernuenftigen Roll-Braten, mit Kartoffelkloessen und Rotkraut in einer schmackhaften Bratensosse....oder "Zuercher Geschnetzeltes mit Roeschti"

Nur halt fuer Thailand ein bisschen "schwer", brauch dann immer 'n paar "Zerhacker" fuer die Verdauung und anschliessend Liegendtransport zurueck ins Bett!

----------


## Greenhorn

Mein Hauptproblem ist, von *der* Thaikueche zu sprechen. Aehnlich wie es in der Sprache stark abweichende Dialekte gibt, ist auch die regional Kueche sehr unterschiedlich. Ueberschneident kommen die Einfluesse der chinesische und moslemischen Kueche dazu.
Das immer wieder aufgefuehrte Problem mit der Schaerfe ist eigentlich nur auf die falsche Handhabung zurueck zufuehren. Die "Beilage", die nach asitischen Verhaeltnissen sehr teuer ist, dient eigentlich dazu, den trockenen Reis (abgesehen von Nudel und Suppengerichten) hinunter zu bekommen. Deswegen nimmt der Thai nur sehr wenig davon. Gemischt mit einer grossen Menge Reis *und* einem ordentlichen Schlag Zucker ist das Ganze nicht mehr scharf. Nimmt man weniger Reis und mehr Beilage, pfeifts natuerlich ordentlich.
Mich macht traurig, dass immer mehr "Pong ju rot" (Glutomat usw.) verwendet wird. Wobei gute Restaurants sich das heute nicht mehr erlauben koennen.

----------


## schiene

Glutomat sind doch eigentlich nur Geschmacksverstärker wenn ich nicht irre!?und die sollen garnicht so gesund sein.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Glutomat sind doch eigentlich nur Geschmacksverstärker wenn ich nicht irre!?und die sollen garnicht so gesund sein.


Richtig!

----------


## big_cloud

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutamatun ... 4glichkeit

----------

